# Polish or Netherland Dwarf?



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 11, 2013)

Can any of the breeders here tell me what breed this little man is? He's about 4 years old and about 2 lbs or a little less (little guy). His ear is tattooed so I think he is a purebred. Looks like a Polish or a Nethie to me, I'm leaning towards Polish since he's not as stocky/Nethie-looking, but I know that not all Nethies are perfect examples of the breed. Also, there seem to be a lot of Polish breeders around here, but not many Nethie breeders.






















Thanks


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jan 11, 2013)

It can be difficult to pinpoint specific breeds because usually rabbits sold as pets, or that end up as pets, are not top examples of the breed. However, my guess would be Polish. His head, ear and body type seems close to a Polish, and the chocolate color is a lot more common in Polish than it is in Dwarfs.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 11, 2013)

I say polish. He has a nice head and ears on him but his body is shaped too much like a polish.


----------



## majorv (Jan 11, 2013)

I agree, Polish


----------



## wendymac (Jan 11, 2013)

Looks Polish to me, too.


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 12, 2013)

polish vote from me!


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Jan 12, 2013)

Don't know but Howard is such a cutie I wanna kiss him! Hehe. Sorry...


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 12, 2013)

Great, thanks! Polish was my thought as well  He is the most loveable little guy. Everything on him is the cutest thing ever.


----------



## Snufflez (Jan 12, 2013)

I am gonna go with Polish as well as he looks just like my pedigreed Chocolate polish Charlie


----------



## Trixie (Jan 12, 2013)

He's totally adorable!!


----------

